# Which Dish System do I have?



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Based on my description below, is it possible someone here can tell me which Dish system I have...500, 1000, etc?

I have two dishes, they are next to each other, but pointed in different directions towards the sky. They are attached to two switches, IIRC, the installer said they were DP44, though I'm not certain of that.
I do know they provide a total of 8 feeds available, and I am presently using 6 of them. I definitely recall the installer telling me I'm using 6 of the 8, and have 2 open and available for any future use, if needed.
I have 5 receivers. A 921 gets 2 of the feeds, a 811 gets one, and 3 301's get one each...that's the 6 currently being used.
I get Dish locals, HD package, and Voom. I also recall when the 2nd dish was added, the installer had to change the LNB's, I believe for HD and/or Voom reception.
I looked on the different System Information screens, but could not find where it identifies the system. On the check switch screen, it allows to change between different systems (I think it has 300, 500, and SuperDish), but it completes the check switch no matter which one it's set on.
I get 119, 110, and 61.5 on the check switch screen.
TIA if anyone can tell me based on this info.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like you have a Dish 500 and a second dish (500 or 300) for 61.5°

FYI:

Dish 300= Dish that can see only one DBS spot in the sky.

Dish 500= Dish that can see the two main satellite locations for Dish at once 119 and 110°, though it is capable of receiveing just one location or any two DBS locations 9° apart in the sky.

Dish 1000 = Dish that can see 3 DBS satellite spots. Specifically designed for 110°, 119° and 129° however some have altered this dish to get other combinations.

Superdish 121 - A larger dish designed to get 110° DBS, 119° DBS and 121° FSS satellites

Superdish 105 - A larger dish designed to get 110° DBS, 119° DBS and 105° FSS satellites

Now keep in mind that this describes ONLY the dish and not the receivers.

HAPPY NEW YEARS EAST COAST!

See ya
Tony


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya, for sure you have 1 DP Dish 500, and either a DP Dish 300 or 500, if all you have is 61.5/110/119. 

It should say somewhere in the checkswitch screen what your exact layout is, and if you really care and want to know for sure, call up Echo and see if they know.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

kdg454 said:


> Based on my description below, is it possible someone here can tell me which Dish system I have...500, 1000, etc?
> 
> I have two dishes, they are next to each other, but pointed in different directions towards the sky. They are attached to two switches, IIRC, the installer said they were DP44, though I'm not certain of that.
> I do know they provide a total of 8 feeds available, and I am presently using 6 of them. I definitely recall the installer telling me I'm using 6 of the 8, and have 2 open and available for any future use, if needed.
> ...


NOTE you are only using 5 receivers. 6 receivers not 6 feeds is the restriction. So if you wanted to you could add another as well. Also its possible to change the 921 to use a single feed and a DPP separator.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

kdg454 said:


> Based on my description below, is it possible someone here can tell me which Dish system I have...500, 1000, etc? ....
> 
> I looked on the different System Information screens, but could not find where it identifies the system. On the check switch screen, it allows to change between different systems (I think it has 300, 500, and SuperDish), but it completes the check switch no matter which one it's set on.
> I get 119, 110, and 61.5 on the check switch screen.


It's not so much the shape of the dish (300, 500, 1000, Super), unless you care which satellites you can pick up , but rather the LNB/switch configuration. Your Dish 500 likely has a DP Twin. Since your 921 has 2 feeds from the switch you probably have 2 DP34 switches. Could be DPP44s but that would be a lot more expensive and you're not taking advantage of the single run installation. What are the results of the check switch screen? That will tell you what the switch is and what type of LNB is feeding it.


----------

